# Body removed from tracks at Surbiton station



## DET63 (Apr 6, 2011)

> The body of a man hit by a train this morning has been removed from the tracks by paramedics.
> Some commuters are still being re-directed to Kingston Station after the fatal accident caused initial delays.
> 
> South West Trains said delays of up to an hour might continue until noon, and there are currently no services to or from London.


Link

It happens elsewhere, too.


----------



## George Harris (Apr 6, 2011)

How about giving us the source of the quote. Is this Kingston, Rhode Island, Kingston, Jamacia, Kingston, somewhere in Canada, England, or where?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 6, 2011)

George Harris said:


> How about giving us the source of the quote. Is this Kingston, Rhode Island, Kingston, Jamacia, Kingston, somewhere in Canada, England, or where?


You mean like this?



DET63 said:


> Link


----------



## DET63 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for helping George, Ryan. "South West Trains" and "London" should have also been clues.


----------

